
Microsoft To Do gets new features as Wunderlist goes offline - ekovarski
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/05/06/microsoft-to-do-new-features-wunderlist-goes-offline/
======
dvtrn
So I'm currently a todoist user, I tried to check out Microsoft Todo since
we're an Outlook shop and it doesn't seem that Outlook (the app or web
version) todos are at all tied to the Todos _product_.

I think I may have missed something, any links or pointers there? It'd be
great to have those minor savings on my todoist pro subscription, and work
more efficiently by being able to rapidly log and work todo items in one less
app, since much of my workflow is inbox driven.

Willing to try it again since the "Today, tomorrow, this week" feature is
without question the most used view of mine in Todoist, even though things are
neatly bucketed between projects and labels.

~~~
coffeeling
> So I'm currently a todoist user, I tried to check out Microsoft Todo since
> we're an Outlook shop and it doesn't seem that Outlook (the app or web
> version) todos are at all tied to the Todos product.

They are. To Do is an Exchange Online client behind the scenes and pretty much
reads your tasks and flagged email from the mail server (and Planner tasks
from SharePoint). If your company has an on-prem mail server, it won't work
though. As far as I know, MS has thrown out the old kludgy Tasks module from
web Outlook and replaced it with To Do.

